# La. Marsh Report



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the pleasure, of fishing with Tony, Steve, Butch and Randy from Gulfport. They fished with me last week and wanted to catch some of the large trout I had been catching. Due to the weather last week, we had to settle for 16 reds and just a few trout. Yesterday I was able to put them on some big trout. We caught 45 trout - largest going 4.7#, but all 45 fish were beautiful. We also,managed a few keeper reds and released a few bulls. The fish were caught on a Hybrid under a popping cork and a Saltwater Assassin swim bait. The bite was slow but steady. These guys are good fisherman and only missed a few big trout.

On another note. I would like to think you guys for letting a few cobia get buy. Theyare showing up around the inshore and offshore platforms at Chandeleur.

Give me a call and let's go fishing.

Old Pro Charters

Capt. Pappy Kenney

985-290-5764

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

Photos.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Where in LA are you launching out of?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Where are the pics Pappy? :takephoto


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm fishing out of my dock at Bayou Caddy, Ms. on the La., Ms. line. I fish the La. Marsh, Chandeleur area. Sorry about that big photo. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Pappy Kenney (5/7/2008)*I'm fishing out of my dock at Bayou Caddy, Ms. on the La., Ms. line. I fish the La. Marsh, Chandeleur area. Sorry about that big photo. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


Oh yes sir, I know right where you're fishing... born and raised my first 12 years in Bay St. Louis Mississippi! My dad used to keep his shrimp boat out at Bayou Caddy... the Miss Becky II. Its a small world on here. You ever fish that gap at Isle Au Pitre? If so I'm sure you know about that little hole where it drops down to 30 ft. or so there (at least there used to be, haven't fished there since Katrina) We used to anchor up there and catch sharks at night, and I hooked my first tarpon right there! Good memories, I'll give you a shout if I ever fish down that way again.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Fixed your picture for you, next time you post click on the little icon that looks like a mountain with a sun above it and insert your picture there, it automatically resizes them for you. Stud speck there too.


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

I remenber the Miss Becky II. Before Katrina my house was the first one coming in Bayou Caddy from the sound. I own the 72' steel trawler the Aimee Lynn. 

Yes it is a very small world. I have a house on East Bay. We don't get to come over that way much in the summer.

I fished the Isle Au Pitre area Sat.Plenty of small trout under the birds. We ended the day fishing reds in a small bay to the west ( lots of nice reds).

Thanks for fixing my photo. I'm going to try and post a few more photos from the same trip to see if I can get it right.

I would like to hook up with some of you and go fishing over there. I'll bring my boat.

Capt. Pappy Kenney


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney (Oct 4, 2007)

Photos


----------

